# IBEW tool list



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

ok i have all but about 2 things from my apprentice tool list. it say sat the very bottle Small ordinary tools. Well half the people i talk to say hand tools, another half(including our foreman and Project manager) say anything that isn't motorized. So what about a hole saw kit and a unibit? lol looking for opinion and what people think about what this can cover


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

CFine said:


> ok i have all but about 2 things from my apprentice tool list. it say sat the very bottle Small ordinary tools. Well half the people i talk to say hand tools, another half(including our foreman and Project manager) say anything that isn't motorized. So what about a hole saw kit and a unibit? lol looking for opinion and what people think about what this can cover


Bits and blades are usually NOT on the tool list. They are consumables, that you shouldnt have to provide.

~Matt


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Things you need for most locals -

1 Pouch ( I have a nailbag for "other things") (Klien)
1 8" Cresent wrench
2 pair of channellocks 430 & 420 (Channelock brand)
3 pair of Pliers - Lineman, offset Dikes, Needlenose (Klien)
3 Screwdrivers - 2 straightblades 6" & 4", 1 #2 Phillips (Klien)
25' x 1.25" Tape measure (Fatmax)
9" torpedo bubble (Klien)
1 "No dog"
1 set of Allen Keys (Klien)
Sharpie

Edit - Make sure NONE of the stuff looks like it came out of the store yesterday....they'll have a enough stuff to rib you about as you are new to the industry 
#2 Pencil
VOM (Fluke that cost me around $50)
Partial roll of japwrap
20 oz. Framing hammer
Hacksaw

Don't like what I bring to the job? send me home. Bet it's enough tools to start any job. if you don't like what I brought, then please get me adequate toolage. If I have the tools, material, and information, I can build just about anything


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

yea i have all that minus the cresent wrench, and the screw driver set i just got a 10 in 1 for now. but yea the tool bag was a odd thing, they said get one yet they dont want you to wear it. lol


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Rockyd said:


> Things you need for most locals -
> 
> 1 Pouch ( I have a nailbag for "other things") (Klien)
> 1 8" Cresent wrench
> ...


 what about nut drivers


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

CFine said:


> yea i have all that minus the cresent wrench, and the screw driver set i just got a 10 in 1 for now. but yea the tool bag was a odd thing, they said get one yet they dont want you to wear it. lol


 get a veto pro pac


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

Whats the cost? i'm budgeting hard core right now, i got rent and other bills to pay. lol. so i'm getting tools as fast as i can, and they JW and Foreman are understanding of that so i dont' catch crap for it. and what about tool belts? people want you to buy then yet not wear them or they claim they aren't on the tool list yet you see it clearly their.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

CFine said:


> Whats the cost? i'm budgeting hard core right now, i got rent and other bills to pay. lol. so i'm getting tools as fast as i can, and they JW and Foreman are understanding of that so i dont' catch crap for it. and what about tool belts? people want you to buy then yet not wear them or they claim they aren't on the tool list yet you see it clearly their.


 i would buy a tool bag or box to keep the tools in and use a belt to hold the days tools like linesman pliers, dikes philips and straight screwdriver etc. you dont have to carry every tool you own on your waist every day. i see guys do that all the time. they are wiring a house and they have every nutdriver made, conduit reaming tools, channellocks, etc on there waist when all they need is a hammer, pliers and a tape


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

> what about tool belts?


You have to have something to carry your tools in. I hardly ever wear a tool belt. but it is a convenient tool carrier. Most commercial, you can carry what you need in the pockets. Service work? I will carry the pouch in and hang the belt close so I have anything neccesary to fix the problem.

If you have to buy nut drivers ( I have them in the home town) buy the whole set, or if you have to go tight, go yellow, brown, red, and blue first (5/16", 1/4", 7/16", & 3/8").

With a pouch, all the tools are readily visible, and in place.:thumbsup:


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

I have a 4 pocket pouch, and i keep my linesmen on it, my 10 in one, and change between my wire strippers, needle noses, and smurf cutter when they got us doing the wiring/smurfing for the condo's we're doing. and a 10 pocket pouch for when we are working on everything under the sun in the building.


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

My old tool list from the hall had some odd tools on it. A tap set, folding wooden rule, and off set screw driver.

Most open shops don't have a written tool list. One I worked for did, and it required a Knock Out set up to 2".


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Shave off the back of the channy's for a reamer. All-thread will work in a pinch(learned from Peterd's top notch hack academy).


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

lol i've seen guys use they linesmen for a reamer and some use needle noses. a few asked me if they could use mine, just said no, i only let the JW i'm working with use my tools and other then that i don't let any one else. worried if i do let them i might not see the tools again.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

CFine said:


> lol i've seen guys use they linesmen for a reamer and some use needle noses. a few asked me if they could use mine, just said no, i only let the JW i'm working with use my tools and other then that i don't let any one else. worried if i do let them i might not see the tools again.


 i wouldnt even let the jman use my tools. i let my helper use mine sometimes but hate letting other electricians use them. one of the guys at work had my greenlee adjustable wrench for months now. dont ever let people use your tools they will always abuse them, loose them or just never give them back


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

yea i'm thinking of just keeping the hole saw kit in my bag with the unibit if they wanna bitch then i'll take it home but not till the company supplies me with one of each. but i'm just trying to make sure i get the correct tools and anything that might help. kinda a pain in the ass when you have a tool list that you follow it and yet they whin at you when you have something they dont' have.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

CFine said:


> yea i'm thinking of just keeping the hole saw kit in my bag with the unibit if they wanna bitch then i'll take it home but not till the company supplies me with one of each. but i'm just trying to make sure i get the correct tools and anything that might help. kinda a pain in the ass when you have a tool list that you follow it and yet they whin at you when you have something they dont' have.


 if your an apprentice then i dont think you should be required to bring holesaws or things like that. a cordless with a unibit is different but the company should supply hole saws, bits, blades etc. they should also replace your unibit if it goes dull. lenox makes a nice unibit kit that i picked up at a supply house. i dont remember the price but it was goodsince it came with 3 different unibits. i usually use the small 3/8 andthe 7/8 anything else i use a slug buster


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

yea all of us have asked for hole saws and unibits and yet to get one, i'm just impatient and said you know what i'll get my own, and just get the job done, i hate sitting around or trying to do the job w/o the right tool, spent 3 days not working just stting getting paid cause we didn't ahve anything to work with. the main problem is our parts guys doesn't write **** down but we're slowly getting ahead of where we need to be.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

isnt the union supposed to supply you with tools like that for the job? i would supply all my guys with bits and holesaws. hopefully they wont abuse that privledge and always ask me for a new holesaw kit every other week. arbors go missing for unknown reasons. bits break sometimes too usually due to abuse or not using the washer trick when drilling metal with a smaller holesaw


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

yea they do when we ask for it, its just our parts guy is a ****ing moron and we've been a week w/o supplies we got 2 floors that are boxed that we can smurf up due to lack of hole saws, and strapping material. he's only a helper but still that isn't an excuse, friday i talked to the foreman and gave him 4 pages of thing we all need and who needed them. so that should fix the problem.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

> yea they do when we ask for it, its just our parts guy is a ****ing moron and we've been a week w/o supplies we got 2 floors that are boxed that we can smurf up due to lack of hole saws, and strapping material. he's only a helper but still that isn't an excuse, friday i talked to the foreman and gave him 4 pages of thing we all need and who needed them. so that should fix the problem.


Time for the management to plumb up the parts guy...if he fails to perform after a visit from upstairs, it will be time for him to go...You can see the importance of shedding deadweight - look how it brings down the whole job. A happy jobsite is a productive jobsite


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

CFine said:


> yea i'm thinking of just keeping the hole saw kit in my bag with the unibit if they wanna bitch then i'll take it home but not till the company supplies me with one of each.


Why would they supply you with one if you already brought your own?





CFine said:


> i hate sitting around or trying to do the job w/o the right tool, spent 3 days not working just stting getting paid cause we didn't ahve anything to work with. the main problem is our parts guy


That's not your problem it's the company's. Why should you have to pay for their mistakes? When your wife (or whomever) forgets to buy food for dinner do they go out and buy you groceries so you'll have energy to go to work?


----------



## wirenutwannabe (May 30, 2009)

a buddy of mine made the mistake and let another electrician borrow his $500 only 2mnth old fluke dvom and whent he guy finally brought it back after 2wks my friend had to send to fluke to be repaired because the readout screen wouldnt act. now he wont even let anyone borrow a lighter:no:


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Here is the tool list!


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Here is the tool list!


Wow, there isn't much on there at all. The resi guys don't have to supply jack!


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Just looked at our most reent contract....

I used to have a bit of a "wormy" box, now it barely meets minimum. Good thing I always had my wormbag for times when that little extra was needed!


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

The tool list doesn't say anything about wire strippers, but I guarantee you that if you don't have them you'll get in **** from your foreman. Other than those, PVC cutters are pretty important (for me at least.) I am on slab now so they are essential. The company may supply these if they do slab work.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

This is a conversation I had with the project supervisor a few months ago:

"Hey, did you bring us those 18 volts, yet?"

"No, don't _you_ have a drill?"

"Yeah, but will you guys replace it if it breaks?"

"No."

"Then no, I don't have a drill."

Wasn't long 'til they finally brought them.


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

yea one of our guys got fired but later that day they got me a key hole set, unibit, and i even managed to get a right angle drill attachment. out of them along with every one else. but the guy who got fired was yelling at the owner over everything that was going on also threw a helpers drill lol.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

CFine said:


> it say sat the very bottle Small ordinary tools.


 
I just gotta know WTF were you on when you tried to form this sentence? I mean all of your other sentences were pretty good. WTF are you saying in this one? I truly can't figure it out! :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

steelersman said:


> I just gotta know WTF were you on when you tried to form this sentence? I mean all of your other sentences were pretty good. WTF are you saying in this one? I truly can't figure it out! :no:


 
Whatever it is, he's still using it.



CFine said:


> yea one of our guys got fired but later that day they got me a key hole set, unibit, and i even managed to get a right angle drill attachment. out of them along with every one else. but the guy who got fired was yelling at the owner over everything that was going on also threw a helpers drill lol.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

CFine said:


> also threw a helpers drill lol.


 
In our local the employer has to provide power tools. We don't use our own personal drills.


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

steelersman said:


> I just gotta know WTF were you on when you tried to form this sentence? I mean all of your other sentences were pretty good. WTF are you saying in this one? I truly can't figure it out! :no:



sorry been running on no sleep and sorta hung over. our tool list state about 30(estimated) specific tool, such as hack saw, drill bits, screwdrivers etc. well the very last thing it states are Small ordinary tools. well depending on who reads this and how you interpret it. This can be a unibit all the way down to a bender. lol. Don't care any more tho i got what i needed to do the job which is all that matters to me.


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

steelersman said:


> In our local the employer has to provide power tools. We don't use our own personal drills.


our does too but this guy is about 65 and is just looking for a quick buck, all he talks about is how he has to live off 150 a week and only eats on meal, blah blah blah. i rather see the guy leave then have to work with him but that is me and i just have people who are interested in the trade helping then some looser looking for a easy dollar


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

CFine said:


> sorry been running on no sleep and sorta hung over. our tool list state about 30(estimated) specific tool, such as hack saw, drill bits, screwdrivers etc. well the very last thing it states are Small ordinary tools. well depending on who reads this and how you interpret it. This can be a unibit all the way down to a bender. lol. Don't care any more tho i got what i needed to do the job which is all that matters to me.


 
Let us know when you sober up.


----------

